# SWGRS Sunday Images and videos



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Will add more this evening, but since Stan and JJ cut out early today, guess I'll start this "day" topic.

Video from east end of the Fairplex:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Nice video! Was that YOUR train(the first one going AWAY)? That's the mainline I was on yesterday with my #346 and the J&S coaches.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Awsome video, looks like you guys had a great time..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. One cool looking layout with a lot of options for running trains. Can't wait to see some of the MLS folks running there trains. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was a great time, perfect weather, warm and dry. The hosts were gracious and helpful and enthusiastic. 

I'll post more soon, just added a bunch of pix to my site, and the product reviews forum. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's another video of a cab forward and a "daylight" passenger train.

I'm not a professional videographer, so I apologize for the quality, but it sure was a beautiful train!




Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 Jun 2010 11:42 AM 
Here's another video of a cab forward and a "daylight" passenger train.

I'm not a professional videographer, so I apologize for the quality, but it sure was a beautiful train!




Regards, Greg 



That train probably cost about as much as it took to build my entire railroad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd... You're probably right....

Great video anyway, Greg.... That was one super train. 

There are not many layouts that it could run on. Sure glad it was at the Fairplex. Probably could run on Marty's though. Would look fantastic on the MLS bridge.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg for the videos.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

It's taken most of today to figure out how to create and post some of the movie clips that Dave Crocker and I took during the night run. My Climax ran on the mountain route.

http://vimeo.com/12377414 

http://vimeo.com/12374157 

My North Pacific Coast No. 21 ran on one of the main lines.

http://vimeo.com/12374050 

It was great fun watching these train running freely on that massive railroad rather than our little modular layout. The young people who were operating the controls were wonderfully cooperative, helpful, and friendly. Our thanks to everyone in the Fairplex organization to make this possible. We're looking forward to the November show.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Bob.... The Climax and the #21 ran very, very nicely and looked great in the evening light.









Great videos...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob/Dave....Fantastic videos...glad you took the time to get em posted. I loved both of them. I've never seen the logging train run...just seen all the cars and loads you built. It was great. Ole #21 looked great pulling all those coaches too. Glad you got to run em on a big layout.


----------

